# tank for D. Leucomelas



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is my first time posting here but I have learned a lot already i was wondering if a 20 gallon long would be good for 2-3 D. Leucomelas. I would put broms and other plants and probly have a waterfall and shallow pond.


----------



## krharmut (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi,

Leucs are great! 2-3 to a 20 L sounds reasonable. Just watch them closely. I got 3 froglets and ended up with 3 males and had to separate them because they started to fight. So try it and just watch closely. I'd say 2 is the safest bet. 

Have you seen the saurian.net site? Great site and has a nice section on each frog about how many you can keep together in various sized tanks. Good reference for such things. 

Katie


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

For that size I would say just two, you could probably get away with three but it would be easier and safer with just two especially once you use up some floorspace for water, etc.
Did you check out the info for them here on DB? http://www.dendroboard.com/care-sheets/topic17626.html


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help and ya I have been to saurian.net but just wanted to check im probly gunna start a tank thread within the month so you should check that out


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You could do 2-3 in a tank that size, but Id consider a more terrestrial frog, or a taller tank. Leucs will utilize ever surface available: mine climb all over their viv. D. auratus would be a more suitable subjet for a 20L. I would also recommend skipping the water feature, as it just takes away from usable space for the frogs.


----------



## krharmut (Sep 22, 2007)

I didn't realize dendroboard had such nice care sheets. I will start directing people to them now that I know they exist! Good job dendroboard!

Katie


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

what if i did a 20 tall instead of the 20L and saurian says they are primarily terrestrial but will use low growing plants and if i made just a small waterfall and pond.


----------



## adnama36 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have my two 7 month old leucs who are doing fine in a 20gal tall. There is a small pond in one corner, but they don't seem to use it. They do climb like crazy though, and like to sleep either in one of the upper broms, or in the little space right at the top of the background.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Andy,

A 20H is a much better choice for leucs than a 20L, but a 29 would be better. 3 would do fine. I would still strongly recommend skipping the waterfall/pond on a tank fo this size. It may look good, but the frogs really wont utilize it. As far as they are concerned, its wasted space.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

like zbrinks is saying 3 would do fine if you use a 20 tall. i would recommend that anyway because leucs climb all over the place. they are great frogs! i would also skip the waterfall and pond, the pond will just be a place for the fruit flys to drown.


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

im not going to be using the 20H im goint to use a 24 gallon aquapod that used to be a saltwater tank but it is just a cube pretty much and im probly going to skip the water feature.


----------

